# Ремонт - Weltmaster



## Vladimir (24 Май 2009)

Здравствуйте ! Имеется Weltmaster 3/4, нуждается в ремонте. Где посоветуете его произвести, живу в Москве (ЦАО). Хотелось бы так, чтоб в опытные руки попал инструмент, недорого и сердито.
Спасибо.


----------



## Sole (1 Янв 2010)

А я в Челябинске живу, мне бы тоже мой старенький Weltmaster Supita подлечить, уж 25 лет на нем играю (сейчас конечно меньше, т.к. преподаю), а продать жалко, уж очень его люблю.


----------



## Genek (2 Янв 2010)

А в Тольятти есть хороший мастер?


----------



## pustovoy07 (9 Янв 2010)

есть в одессе


----------



## zet10 (9 Янв 2010)

В Москве есть хороший мастер,его тел;8-499-408-09-80,зовут его Александр Федорович,отлично производит реставрацию,звоните ему он поможет!


----------



## Сергей К (13 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Разрешите влиться в ваши ряды 
Позавчера приобрел инструмент. Идею вынашивал год и внезапно осуществил. Купил аккордеон Weltmeister Consona полный 11-5. Внешне инструмент выглядит весьма прилично, звучит, как мне показалось, тоже (хотя, что я могу понять). При покупке доверился, в определенном смысле, преподавателю музыки - продавал его родственник. Он посоветовал мне отдать его на настройку. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, мастера в Москве, можно даже в области в юго-восточном направлении.

ПС: для домашних это приобретение оказалось ВЕСЬМА неожиданным. Жена покрутила пальцем у виска. Мама (преподаватель по классу фортепиано) вообще онемела. А самое главное дети! Нужно было видеть их глаза! Нет слов. В общем, находясь в неком полуэйфорийном состоянии жду от вас совета.
Сергей.


----------

